# Merry Christmas from Mil, Henry, Tiger, My Fiance, and Me!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome! Santa even got off his chair for the photo :thumb:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aww ya'll all look so great! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

POODLES!!!!!!!  I just love the standards. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice picture!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Really cute picture. I've never seen Santa move his butt off his chair! You guys must be really special!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice card. Merry Christmas.


----------

